# With Rate cuts you are too rich to tip



## rover_ralph (Dec 2, 2015)

If you are driving with the new rate cuts, it is determined that you are too rich to accept a tip. My once a week trip, I will now make sure I tell the pax that you should never tip on uber because the people driving are paying for the privilege to drive. And now that I type this, I am going to "Tip" the passenger one or two dollars instead and tell them "Thanks for selecting uber"


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

rover_ralph said:


> If you are driving with the new rate cuts, it is determined that you are too rich to accept a tip. My once a week trip, I will now make sure I tell the pax that you should never tip on uber because the people driving are paying for the privilege to drive. And now that I type this, I am going to "Tip" the passenger one or two dollars instead and tell them "Thanks for selecting uber"






This is how uber wants you to feel for accepting a tip.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

If you drive with the rates being cut, you're accepting the lower rates. 

Sucks but do what it takes to find something that pays better maybe?


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> If you drive with the rates being cut, you're accepting the lower rates.
> 
> Sucks but do what it takes to find something that pays better maybe?


Hi ColdRider,

This is off topic, but I have a question for you. Why do you have a picture of Ben Golden as your avatar? Also, has anybody else noticed this and taken offense? I personally don't care, but I could see some people bothered by it. Having your avatar be a well known Uber driver attacker combined with the fact that you actively denounce tipping drivers every chance you get makes me wonder about your motives...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sicky said:


> Hi ColdRider,
> 
> This is off topic, but I have a question for you. Why do you have a picture of Ben Golden as your avatar? Also, has anybody else noticed this and taken offense? I personally don't care, but I could see some people bothered by it. Having your avatar be a well known Uber driver attacker combined with the fact that you actively denounce tipping drivers every chance you get makes me wonder about your motives...


Some have noticed and found it funny actually. And I do not denounce tipping at all. I just admit that I have not tipped uber drivers.

Anything else you'd like to know? Feel free to PM me.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Some have noticed and found it funny actually. And I do not denounce tipping at all. I just admit that I have not tipped uber drivers.
> 
> Anything else you'd like to know? Feel free to PM me.


It certainly is one of the most relevant avatars in this forum. I'm a noob and still need an avatar. I managed to get banned for a week recently so I will need to make sure it's wholesome.

You may be my first PM (feel special)


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> If you drive with the rates being cut, you're accepting the lower rates.
> 
> Sucks but do what it takes to find something that pays better maybe?


I also honestly question why you guys continue to driver with the rates being as low as they are. As many have pointed out on these forums, there are many other jobs out there actually paying minimum wage with some type of benefits. Why put up with such "slave labor"?


----------

